# Snow Goose Video Preferences



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I just received Jim Jones' new Wave Upon Wave video on spring goose hunting.

If you are interested in seeing a lot of kills, this tape is for you. However, it really was not what I was looking for.

Just interested in what you guys would like to see in a tape. Are you interested in two hours of birds flying into the decoys, birds shot, dogs retrieve? Or, would you be more interested in a more instructional approach? For example, more specifics on the decoys - how they are made, what kind and the height of stakes, how they are painted, how they are stored. Camoflage techniques - Jones' shooters did not use layout blinds. They were hidden by windsock decoys on tall (36") stakes. The video could have showed more on this but did not.

I am toying with making a video. Let me know what you are looking for.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have said all along that there is enough knowledge and experience on this web site that there should be a NoDak outdoors series of tapes. I enjoy more the ones that go through the entire process of scouting, why a particular field was picked over another that held as many or more birds, decoy placement decisions, calls and calling, more of the entire process instead of just the carnage it produces. I guess that is where I am in my hhunting stages though too. It is about the whole process for me, not just the kill and the numbers. I have just as much fun on the hunts with fewer birds as when we have hammered em. I guess that is why yo surround yourself with good people too. I would really like to see a Nodak outdoors video on calling Canadas. How and when to use the different sounds. Lets see it Chris, Jed, Tayler, Tyler, Madison, et al.!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

There really is nothing for guys in the intermediate stage. There are tons of videos out that say "Go out and scout set your decoys to look like the birds"

The very vast majority of guys are already past that stage and are looking for the little extra things. I think that would be a good video.

One thing I think that makes a big difference between some groups and other groups that can easily be changed is shooting skills. Some groups of guys get more birds because they are better shooters. Even in a spot that doesn't have huge numbers of birds you can usually get two or three flocks to come into good range. There are many days that I know our group should have been done much earlier but we missed some easy birds. No matter what kind of skills you have you still have to be able to kill them when they come in and that can make the most difference between good hunts and great hunts as far as numbers go. The big thing with killing more birds in fewer flocks is that you don't educate so many birds in the area you hunt. Making future hunts much easier. Either way I have fun hunting even if we don't shoot that many.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

I agree with Jed. I attended a shooting seminar with Tom Roster on shooting steel shot. Basically everything I had learned before was WRONG. He showed stats that proved his point. He then had one on one instruction with each of us shooting side passing shots. I shot bad before the instruction and after was able to hit 100% of my shots. He makes good points. A seminar by him would be a great idea if we could sponsor one. IMHO


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dan has one hell of a shot................ :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yoo talking about that stealth goose kill shot.......Not everyone has that shot in their arsenal!!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

gg, you still game for filming this fall?

We're looking into the same thing Perry. Don't need to shoot as many anymore but it sure would be nice to have some of our hunts in the cabinet for the offseason.

A good video should make you feel like you're there. Sounds easy enough, but rarely done. Film every aspect of the hunt, including when you make an a$$ of yourself. Ah yes...good times....

Dan, we should call you "grounder" after the Cottonwood experience.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

We've been kicking around the idea here in WI for a little while now. It's totally different here though, a TON less pressure and a lot easier to get on land.

I was thinking shoot here this early season and then out in SoDak for their early season. Mix in a few duck hunts in both fields and water, late season when the snows flying, plus explain the extra details on choosing location, calling, tips, equipment, etc. Good, steady camera action helps too. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The crew has been talkin about this for almost 1 1/2 yaers now. Its just a matter of time and "When" we start filming. But with how fast some of the hunts last we will need ALOT of film. Take for instance 15 honks just over 20 min or hustad 8 min limit with Maverick..........We got some work to do boys!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

We shall see. The timing in my life is not the best right now with school being done in Dec and jobs, you know what I mean.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Knowing you Jed you say you dont have one then when opening morning comes aroung you will pull out this Kick *** digital camera.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Some serious grinding,and adding a section at the end devoted to Tyler :lol: would be pretty entertaining.Jed,I shot 3/8" groups with the tikka at the shooting park the other night.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

If you guys are going to actually do it - I would recommend getting a quality camera. Its very easy to wear out/break a standard camera in a day of hunting. We had two break in one day(over $1000) - luckily they were still under warranty. My buddy ended up ditching those and going with a GL-2 and its been flawless.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If I do it I'm not gonna screw around with any crap. Some of you guys know my saying. If its worth doing its worth doing right the first time.

Dean,
It sounds like that gun shoots pretty darn good. Booster is talking about a new gun. I will have to mention that to him. What cal is that gun?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Is there any camer experts out there? I was looking at one that is selling for $2,500. I think it is digital and has a wide angle lens. Would not mind getting one on the market but mostly want to capture the memories.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Jed,I have a tikka 270 win.I am loading 140 gr nosler accubonds with IMR 4831 powder.I dont know if I could get that kind of accuacy with factory loads.Any of you military guys know if Booster could pick up a gun at a military store cheaper than sporting goods retail?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Section in the moie devoted to me? What would that be? Drop kicking a snow or chasing one that takes me 15 min to get?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tyler, this one would've been one for the books:










For camera's I've been looking into them for 2 years. Like GG said, don't mess around, if you're going to do it...do it right the first time.

There's a few out there that I'd say would make the cut, but in looking hard into reviews you need to find exactly what you're looking for.

Sony:
http://www.epinions.com/pr-Sony_DCR-VX2100_Camcorder

Canon:
http://www.epinions.com/pr-Canon_XL1s_P ... _Camcorder

http://www.epinions.com/Canon_GL2_Digit ... Camcorders


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I guess you know you have problems when you go out retrieve snows when you cant get back to shore because the wind blows you across the slough. :wink:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

We should have grabbed the duck boat earlier.You had a rough weekend,you retrieving in the tube,and me backing into your trailer  .By the Tyler section I mean,like the snow goose trip last year,when you where hung over,and really pi##ed off!I wish I had that on film :lol: .I suppose you guys can have a bloopers section that would include anyone doing something funny.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would guess the bloopers section would be longer than the original tape.......someone is always doing something funny!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

We had a fella from Fargo video a few hunts two years back as he had a couple of segments on the news as well as on a hunting/fishing show and we also videoed probably 3/4 of our hunts that particular year. Makes for great off season entertainment laughing at some of the goofy footage we got and just listening to 4 great callers work flocks in. After editing I think the edited verson was still in excess of 1.5 hours and was very action packed. To get serious about ever making a pro video you need the best equipment and a lot of editing time, which gets very expensive. Just ask Brian from the Swampers crew if you don't believe me.

The two biggest things is that you need someone to stay behind the camera at all times. (This means no calling or gunning, which can be easier said than done sometimes.) The second thing is that the person behind the camera must know what the birds are doing. Filming birds in flight is not a real easy task when you are trying not to flare birds yet are trying to get good footage. -Kind of a double edged sword. Plus, you have to be one step ahead of the birds.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

And that's how the Duke got famous!

Good luck on the bar exam hoss! Course, we don't need luck when we're this good right?!? :-?


----------

